
13" and 15" MacBook Pros Have a Slower SATA Interface - hko
http://www.macrumors.com/2009/06/14/13-and-15-macbook-pros-have-a-slower-sata-interface/
======
chrisbolt
The 'slower chipset' is NVidia MCP79. I have a unibody MacBook with the exact
same chipset and it's running at 3 Gigabit. This is probably just a driver or
firmware issue.

New unibody:
[http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2009/06/6-15-0...](http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2009/06/6-15-09mbp1.5sm2.jpg)

Old unibody: <http://files.getdropbox.com/u/48012/unibody.png>

------
GHFigs
This appears to be a configuration issue, as the relevant hardware is the same
as the previous models. Performance only appears to be effected on high-end
aftermarket SSDs, not on the drives Apple ships.

------
jrockway
The best way to "win" is to skimp on parts that reviewers won't notice, and to
beef up the parts that they will notice.

(I bought a bike the other day that includes a very nice pump, which I will
probably never use, but skimps on the freewheel and chainring, which I will
have to replace at my own expense. Very silly.)

~~~
wmf
It's unlikely that Apple saved any money by underclocking the SATA interface;
I would guess they did it to save power.

------
leonroy
Since when did this become an Apple news site?

~~~
chaosmachine
since macs became popular with hackers.

